# Buying my first e-bike



## biclas (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi,

i´m planning to buy my first e-bike and I think i´ll with the 2019 Specialized FSR Turbo Levo.
My doubt is about the model: Carbon Comp or the carbon Expert.
Can you guys advise what is the best choice between these two models?

Thanks

Biclas


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Congrats on your future purchase. Fun no doubt. What’s the “major” difference between the two? Also, which one gets your heart pumping?


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

here's a quick and dirty comparison - 
the same basic bike and motor, the main difference being battery range and suspension type

choice depends on the $ you have to spend, the suspension you prefer, the range you want, and the color you like, as well as what's available in your area
each is fun and should get your heart pumping!

*Expert* US$8250
carbon mainframe
700Wh battery 
higher end Rockshox fork and shock
higher spec components
better wheels (spokes & hubs)

*Comp Carbon* US$6950 
carbon mainframe
500Wh battery 
midlevel Fox fork and shock
mid-spec components

*Comp* US$5950 
alloy frame
500Wh battery 
mid-level Rockshox fork and shock
mid-spec components


----------



## BIke N Gear (Sep 27, 2004)

levity said:


> here's a quick and dirty comparison -
> the same basic bike and motor, the main difference being battery range and suspension type
> 
> choice depends on the $ you have to spend, the suspension you prefer, the range you want, and the color you like, as well as what's available in your area
> ...


Depends upon how much the 700w battery matters to you. If it's not important, you can still buy 2018 Carbon Experts and S-works bikes for less as they are on sale.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

How much do you weigh? Are you in good shape or poor shape? Lots of climbing or long "all day" rides?


----------



## biclas (Apr 15, 2005)

AC/BC said:


> How much do you weigh? Are you in good shape or poor shape? Lots of climbing or long "all day" rides?


I weight 165 pounds and I'm not in a bad shape.
The area where I live is very hilly.

Thanks


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Get a Fezzari Wire Peak, pick your price range ($3500-$5500), 30 day love it or leave warranty.

https://www.fezzari.com/wirepeak

The Wire Peak is the budget version (aluminum) of the Pivot Shuttle which is arguably the best all mountain ebike available.

There's nothing wrong with a Levo FSR, but it's not even in the same category as the Wire Peak and Shuttle. Also the Steps system is pretty darn good.

My wife is nowhere near a connoisseur of bikes, but after she swapped to a Pivot Shuttle from a Levo FSR Comp, she said that the Shuttle was far easier to ride, rode better, was more stable, etc...

I am a connoisseur of bikes, I'm a skilled bike mechanic and pretty strong rider, and I wouldn't look at anything other than these two bikes (Shuttle and Wire Peak), at least until the lightweight bikes like the Lapierre are available; but you might want more power than those bikes offer.



biclas said:


> Hi,
> 
> i´m planning to buy my first e-bike and I think i´ll with the 2019 Specialized FSR Turbo Levo.
> My doubt is about the model: Carbon Comp or the carbon Expert.
> ...


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Nurse Ben said:


> ... I am a connoisseur of bikes, I'm a skilled bike mechanic and pretty strong rider,..




The OP may have reasons for narrowing his/her search down to the bikes mentioned (e.g., published bike reviews by knowledgeable experts , advice from people he/she knows and trusts, as well as local sales, service support, etc.). Still, your opinion is welcomed.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Gee, I'm so glad you approve of my input, I'm sure your support will make this thread much more helpful to the OP ?



levity said:


> The OP may have reasons for narrowing his/her search down to the bikes mentioned (e.g., published bike reviews by knowledgeable experts , advice form people he/she knows and trusts, as well as local sales, service support, etc.). Still, your opinion is welcomed.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Lots of documented issues with the 2019 Levos, I'd get a 2018 on sale or another, like the wire peak, as mentioned. Depending on where you are, dealer service etc.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I read that the Levo has overheating issues.
I would not select a Specialized Ebike.
I recently bought a Haibike because it is a Yamaha and from my point of view the best system. I do not like the Bosch because of the front tiny gear and it does not deliver an easy gear for climbing. I think they have a 2.5 multiplying factor so it is simply impossible and their small gear just eats and brakes chains. Pretty much what i would hate breaking the chain on a bike over 45 pounds. Yamaha just delivers more range compared to Levo, search i think i read that on this website.
I would stay away from Shimano until they prove themselves they seem to be sleeping.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

My Focus is carboned out (not frame, didn’t want carbon on ebike) including wheels, 46# XL, Di2, Lyrik/Topaz, Transfer, Renthal, 4 Piston XT, have had ZERO issues with it and don’t have close to 10k in it. Their are options and opinions for sure.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

So I'm a pretty big fan of Fezzari, no affiliation, though I do own a Signal Peak.

They are super friendly, super helpful, just a really nice group of people who set up shop in Utah. They are very forward thinking in their bike designs and their first ebike offering is quite good, both cost and quality.

The real kicker for me; and the reason I took a chance on them, is the 30 day love it or return it warranty, and the lifetime warranty on frames.

Not that I'm advocating you do this, but if you aren't sure about buying a high end ebike, you could buy a Wire Peak, ride it, then if you aren't sold you can return it for a full refund. They even pay for return shipping.

They are not building a carbon ebike frame "yet", but the aluminum frame is going to be plenty solid, the only downside being the extra 2# weight gain over carbon.

If I hadn't already purchased a Shuttle on discount, I would have bought my wife the full bling Wire Peak.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

33red said:


> I read that the Levo has overheating issues.
> I would not select a Specialized Ebike.
> I recently bought a Haibike because it is a Yamaha and from my point of view the best system. I do not like the Bosch because of the front tiny gear and it does not deliver an easy gear for climbing. I think they have a 2.5 multiplying factor so it is simply impossible and their small gear just eats and brakes chains. Pretty much what i would hate breaking the chain on a bike over 45 pounds. Yamaha just delivers more range compared to Levo, search i think i read that on this website.
> I would stay away from Shimano until they prove themselves they seem to be sleeping.


The Levo's have a Brose motors which are the best in the industry.......


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

I just got a Trek Powerfly FS and I think it's great. I also rode a Haibike and liked it too. 
My Powerfly climbs like a bear! I've ridden up hills that the stopping factor was either rear tire spinout on leaves, or just standing up too straight and going over backwards. 
I think Trek also has the 30 day free trial policy. Most likely only from official factory stores.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

levity said:


> here's a quick and dirty comparison -
> the same basic bike and motor, the main difference being battery range and suspension type
> 
> choice depends on the $ you have to spend, the suspension you prefer, the range you want, and the color you like, as well as what's available in your area
> ...


I'm ignorant on various brands, but from that list, I'd pick the alloy frame, and with the money saved, in a few years could get a better fork or rear shock.

With e- assist, I can't imagine caring about maybe 1 lb weight savings of a carbon frame. But with potentially higher speeds on level ground, better suspension seems the more useful option.


----------



## dustyman (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm also fairly new to e-bikes, but have been riding mountain bikes for 30 years. I still prefer riding a mountain bike because of the exercise and they don't make any noise. I bought a used 2018 Levo Comp for about half the cost of new. I put a Rock Shox 160mm Lyrik fork on it because the stock fork sucks. The fork made a huge deference. I can ride down very technical single track with no issues. I have ridden a lot of e-bikes before making my decision. The Levo sold me for how quiet it is. When climbing the motor sound is the lowest of any e-bike I have ridden. The Pivot shuttle is my favorite e-bike to ride but the Simano E-8000 motor is way too loud for me. I love the solitude of mountain biking. If this is important to you buy a Levo for sure. I also doubt you will need 700 w/hr battery. This will add extra weight. I can ride for over 3 hours but I normally ride in Ego or trail mode. I only use turbo on the street. There are cheaper options out there. The Fezzari Wire Peak Pro is only $5,500 and has more modern geometry. The Commencal Meta Power is another great choice for around the same price.


----------

